# Liquid Coconut Oil vs. Solid Coconut Oil



## amphibonacci (May 26, 2015)

I have a bottle of Nature's Way Liquid Coconut Oil and an 1/8 of cotton candy (I realize this is a very small amount... I'm thinking maybe a 1/2c oil if it covers the plant matter).

Recipes online have said to use solid coco oil because of the fatty acids it contains, but the Nature's Way bottle doesn't mention anything about lacking that fat content. It says that it has a higher percentage of MCT (93%), and that's why it's able to stay in liquid form. Does anyone have any experience using the liquid as opposed to the solid state with coco oil infusion?

My reasoning for wanting to use the liquid state is my previous cannabutter infusion. The ingestion/absorption time varied too much and took way too long at times, so I'm really desiring a liquid infusion recipe that I can take sublingually or just simply drink (alcohol infusions excluded) to speed up the onset of effects.

Side-note: I'm decarbing, double-boiling, and straining into dropper bottles.

**Edit: After doing further research here - http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/mct-oil-vs-coconut-oil-the-truth-exposed/ - and on the Nature's Way website, I've found that the longest chained acid of the 4 MCTs is lauric acid, which the Liquid Coconut Premium Oil product has had removed, and it's the acid that causes coco oil to solidify as well as contains the primary health benefits associated with coconut. So more specifically, my question is *how well will the THC bind to the liquid product without it containing that magic lauric acid? *I know it will still bind because there is an MCT sex lube called Foria, but I would imagine the recipe would call for a much higher amount of cannabis... sadly, im only rockin with an 1/8


----------



## qwizoking (May 31, 2015)

Well i worded this horribly, its not that complicated
A compounds logp is a very important aspect in the pharmacology/ pharmacokinetics of a drug.
thc has a logp of about 7-very non polar
In practice optimum colonic is 1.32-rather polar, intestinal is 1.35, oral 1.8, Cns 2, percutaneous at 2.6 and sublingual 5.5
Notice how this increases exponentially

So in a way the more non polar the sooner it would be absorbed, the longer the chain the more non polar and the more it will hold in solution. Lauric having a log p of about 4.5..and smallest mct having a logp about 1.8
The mct thing, isnt that big of a deal though. The main difference is it wont hold quite as much in solution due to the shorter chains and the higher polarity. Lauric as you said being the longest mct...mcts being best for oral use as they are taken up differently than larger triglycerides etc. So it will get taken up sooner if its less polar...as an example this is why thc is hard to use as a suppository(see above). Not that it makes a huge difference here..We do need to lower the polarity of thc as it is to get it to absorb efficiently..but the fairly polar fatty acids in coconut are fine and the variation of those acids is ok. The difference between the mcts wont have too much of an impact because its still a mix and, in any case a large portion will still absorb sublingually and quickly in your stomach..the numbers are optimum absorption but they overlap into each other.

I hope this is making sense.


----------



## amphibonacci (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, it does make sense.
I copied this thread to the grasscity forum here: http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/1372297-solid-state-vs-liquid-state-mct-coconut-oil-infusions.html
and I quoted you. Thanks for your input!

I'm interested in the concept of polarity with regard to logp. Why is it that a substance with an easy absorption is labeled 'polar'?

I wonder if the lecithin in the solid-state infusion recipes would hold the place of a binder in an MCT infusion? Would the oil remain in liquid form?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm making a pot of cannabutter over thanksgiving with coconut oil and wondered which oil to buy.
Great advice above but I'm looking for a simpler answer.

The label on the liquid oil said it would remain in a liquid state and the solid oil felt like a brick at room temperature.
I was wondering when the mix is finished if you have to scoop the oil off the top of the water and thinking that would be a hassle 
to get all the water out of the oil.

I did buy the solid oil thinking I could warm it up for easy dispensing.
Decarb'd the bud at 220 deg for about 45 mins, let cool and crumbled into the pot.
I want to use this like Rick Simpson oil either in caps or syringe for my dog that has cancer.
Also what is the ratio of trim (or bud) and milk butter the same. (1 ounce per 1 pound of butter)?

The container I bought was 12 oz so I mixed 3/4 oz of good bud and maybe 36 oz of water in the pot.
This should be pretty strong so I plan to start off with a rice sized portion.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 26, 2015)

i prefer any organic coconut oil.
should be a solid at room temp


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2015)

I also use an organic solid form, just take a few teaspoons of the solid as needed out of the jar into a small container, place it on the edge of the stove while I'm decarbing and it's fully liquid by the time I need it. Not sure if it's any better or worse than liquid but haven't seen organic in liquid form, nor do I think it would exist as it would have to have something to liquefy it at room temperature. It works fine with my caps, I did find through trial and error that it's better to take the caps about 1/2 an hour before eating, by the time I finish eating they've kicked in. If I eat them on a full stomach they take quite a bit longer to kick in.


----------



## fumble (Nov 26, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I'm making a pot of cannabutter over thanksgiving with coconut oil and wondered which oil to buy.
> Great advice above but I'm looking for a simpler answer.
> 
> The label on the liquid oil said it would remain in a liquid state and the solid oil felt like a brick at room temperature.
> ...


I use both solid and liquid coconut oils...just depends on what I am making. For capsules, my hash oil, or something like Chewy Oatmeal Bars, I will use the solid. For brownies, or something calling for a type of liquid oil, I'll use the liquid. It is not organic, but is gmo free and has over 4 times more MCTs than regular coconut oil.

I don't use water when making my oil or butter, but for easier separation you could try a fat separator...like you use for making gravy. The fat will settle on the bottom with the water on top and you'll be able to pour the oil right out of the spout.


----------

